# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Busco envase de caja para producto de fruta en polvo

## davidoc

Buenas, estoy en busca de envase de cartón con interior laminado para producto de fruta en polvo, la presentación es de 250g, por favor enviar especificaciones técnicas, diseños, cantidad de pedido mínimo. 
SaludosTemas similares: Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Ayuda en costos y flujo de caja Busco envase y empaque para Snacks Diseño, elaboración y evaluación de un envase activo para extender la vida del anaquel del melón cataloupe (cucumis melo var. Reticulatis)"

----------

